# Grumman Sport Boat motor questions/options.



## andycap (Dec 13, 2010)

I was lucky enough to buy an older but in great shape Sport Boat last weekend. It came with a 20 year old Merc 3.3hp 2 stroke and a really nice trailer. The Merc runs great but my intentions are to get a different motor setup along with the other necessary mods for next year. I will use it mostly for hunting small bodies of water and a couple of the managed areas (Nyanquing and Shiawassee). Here are some motor options I'm considering.


6hp 4 stroke outboard - 57lbs

7hp Stumpjumper longtail mud motor - 63lbs

6.5hp Copperhead surface drive mud motor - 80lbs


What are your thoughts? My main concerns are weight of the motor especially when trailering. 

-Drew







Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

I think your 3.3 will probably be fine. My dad runs a 4hp and I run a 6hp, there really isn't much difference in speed, if its really slow your 6hp would be fine


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i run an 8hp mariner. 

i have run a 4hp weedless johnson

the 4hp runs it pretty good but if i want to get there in half the time i run the 8hp. If you want to get there in 1/4 the time you can go the 9.9hp route. I have done it and its quite the ride. i had to put 5 cement blocks in the nose with the dog tho...and don't make abrupt turns unless you wanted to lose everything as the handling becomes quite eratatic at 20mph.


----------



## andycap (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Shi kid. I hope to contact you sometime after season to get it set up for a winch mount and runners. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## andycap (Dec 13, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i run an 8hp mariner.
> 
> i have run a 4hp weedless johnson
> 
> the 4hp runs it pretty good but if i want to get there in half the time i run the 8hp. If you want to get there in 1/4 the time you can go the 9.9hp route. I have done it and its quite the ride. i had to put 5 cement blocks in the nose with the dog tho...and don't make abrupt turns unless you wanted to lose everything as the handling becomes quite eratatic at 20mph.



I can't imagine the 9.9hp that would be flying!!! Don't need 20 mph, the 3.3 with just me in the boat will get 6.2 mph according to my gps. 10 mph would be better, 12 mph would be great!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Puddler-Hunter (Aug 25, 2010)

I run a 4 hp evinrude lightwin weedless on mine and it pushes me along just fine. I've ran it with myself, a hunting partner and his lab and our gear and that motor performed better than I expected. Now someone on here mentioned these PPF motors that I might have to look into one day. Looks like you can get that 10-12 mph from it without too much additional weight. It would be nice to get some additional speed especially on larger bodies of water.

http://www.ppfmudmotors.com/

Post up a pic of it I always like seeing others setups.


----------



## mbatson (Oct 10, 2010)

I run a 9.9 out of a 12 ft deep v with 3 guys/dog/gear it's pretty fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

I run a 2.5 hp Merc. on mine for short runs at the WMA's it's light, no remote gas tank, and beats paddling. For longer runs or where I might want more power in case I need it I run a 8 hp Merc. Both are 2 strokes.

The Sportboat doesn't paddle or row that bad if water gets too shallow for the outboard or ya don't feel like lugging a motor around.


----------



## andycap (Dec 13, 2010)

Puddler-Hunter said:


> I run a 4 hp evinrude lightwin weedless on mine and it pushes me along just fine. I've ran it with myself, a hunting partner and his lab and our gear and that motor performed better than I expected. Now someone on here mentioned these PPF motors that I might have to look into one day. Looks like you can get that 10-12 mph from it without too much additional weight. It would be nice to get some additional speed especially on larger bodies of water.
> 
> http://www.ppfmudmotors.com/
> 
> Post up a pic of it I always like seeing others setups.



I always assumed that the small longtail mud motors were fairly slow. If I could get 10-12 mph out of one of them that would be a pretty easy sell. I hadn't heard of the PPF Wood. Duck but I had looked at the StumpJumper and also the Backwater Swomp Lite 6.5. 

Can the smaller longtails be run sitting down? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

The plate on the back of mine says it's rated for 6 horse max. so of course I got the 6 when I bought it back in '95. Now that I'm getting older I'm looking to get a 3-4 horse because of the weight. Those dikes seem to get steeper and taller each season.


----------



## andycap (Dec 13, 2010)

Here is the boat. Definitely needs a new coat of paint but other than that it's in pretty good shape. Btw I'll probably sell the 3.3 hp Merc 2 stroke that came with it. It is very light but I already have a lightweight portable outboard on my other canoe.
























Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## flintfisher44 (Jun 19, 2009)

andycap said:


> Can the smaller longtails be run sitting down?
> 
> Campfire[/URL]


I have seen guys run these sitting down at managed areas. I presume that among the challenges are tighter turns. This could be an issue if you are hunting in areas with lots of stumps, dead heads, and obstacles to navigate.


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

I had a Sport Canoe and a 4 Hp motor was more than enough power. What most of you seem to ignore is the fact that that boat has a displacement hull, not a planning hull . Too much HP make the boat dangerously unstabill. Leave earlier and take your time getting where you are going, Boat accidents during waterfowl season are serious issues.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

True but there is big difference from a sport canoe and sport boat.


----------



## Puddler-Hunter (Aug 25, 2010)

andycap said:


> I always assumed that the small longtail mud motors were fairly slow. If I could get 10-12 mph out of one of them that would be a pretty easy sell. I hadn't heard of the PPF Wood. Duck but I had looked at the StumpJumper and also the Backwater Swomp Lite 6.5.
> 
> *Can the smaller longtails be run sitting down? *
> 
> ...


I don't know much about those motors either so can't really say. A phone call to them should answer that question. I would be curious as well about making tight turns. Your'e going to love this boat.



old professor said:


> I had a Sport Canoe and a 4 Hp motor was more than enough power. What most of you seem to ignore is the fact that that boat has a displacement hull, not a planning hull . Too much HP make the boat dangerously unstabill. Leave earlier and take your time getting where you are going, Boat accidents during waterfowl season are serious issues.



This motor is specifically made for the grumman sportboat so I wouldn't think there would be an issue on safety with it. It's rated for a 7hp and this motor is a 7hp. As Shi Kid said this is a grumman sportboat not a sport canoe two different animals.


----------



## thurdythurdy (Nov 14, 2014)

A 6 hp Johnson has worked real well on ours since 1967. You could row it using the oar locks. You can also paddle it like a canoe. You can rig the sail kit if you want. If you don't want to trailer it, it is light enough to go on top of the car. 3 full size adults can fish out of it. You can store it in your garage.....next to your car. The bow really cuts through waves....

Yes I really like this boat! It is nice to have a couple extra hp.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

May be interested in that 3.3 h p...


----------

